# Suche VisuelBasic 6.0 Tutorials



## AleX (21. April 2001)

Hallo.
Suche schon den ganzen Tag nach Tutorials zu VisuelBasic (6.0) im Internet.
Da ich leider überhaupt nicht fündig geworden bin, hoffe ich, dass jemand 
von euch ne` Site kennt wo es VB-Tutorials gibt.
Ist mir wirklich wichtig.

Danke!


----------



## Quentin (21. April 2001)

http://www.visualbasicworld.de
http://www.shadoware.de
http://www.abc-ware.de/workshop.htm#vb (kompletter vb lehrgang  und im anhang dazu gibts noch jede menge nützlicher links)
http://www.programmersheaven.com
http://die.unixcity.de/hifesoft/
http://www.vbfrood.de/
http://aboutvb.de/
http://www.vb-homepage.de/
http://www.vbwelt.de/
http://www.reinecke-krueger.de/
http://www.visualbasic-archiv.de/
http://msdn.microsoft.com/vbasic (der klassiker )
http://www.planet-source-code.com/
http://www.tipsntricks.de/
http://www.programmierer-club.de/
http://www.v-basic.de/
http://www.siedin.de/
http://www.basicworld.com/



hope that helps
[Editiert von Quentin am 21.04.2001 um 15:16]


----------



## AleX (21. April 2001)

*VB*

Danke!
Danke!
Danke!
Danke!Danke!

Mit so viel hab ich aber wirklich nicht gerechnet, auf jeden Fall danke.

PS: Verstehst du auch was von VB 6?


----------



## Quentin (21. April 2001)

naja, es geht, ich mache fortschritte 

brauchst du hilfe zu einem speziellen problem?


----------



## AleX (21. April 2001)

Ich habe VisuelBasic erst seit 2 Wochen.
Bisher habe lediglich mit PowerBasic (Taschenrechnerprog) 
gearbeitet. Damit hab ich allerdings schon größere Sachen auf die Beine 
gestellt.
Von den Grundbefehlen kann man VB als ziemlich großes Update in allen 
Bereichen von PB betrachten.
Komme momentan aber unerwartet gut mit VisuelBasic zurecht.
Danke der Nachfrage.
Falls ich mal nicht weiter weis, meld ich mich.


----------

